

Ask HN: How do you find new projects? - samlev

I'm sure that I'm not the only programmer who has ever felt the need to build something new. I can't be the only one who wants to build something quick for the instant gratification of completing and showing off a new tool/toy/project.<p>So how do you find a new project to work on in those times when you feel the need to build, but don't have anything to work on? Is there a secret "here's some ideas" list, or do you keep a list of every thought you have for when these moods happen?
======
tronicron
When I get a conversation going with a friend and it turns out it can be done
with some programming, I often do it. But I only do it when I have 4-5h I can
spend with them to get it done and then I walk away from it. Really awesome to
help friends, especially when wine is involved.

My bread and butter business comes through networking at events in my niche
and then making continuous updates on social networks so people I've worked
with remember I'm out there and pass my name on when people mention business I
could do. I maintain a "resume site" with a contact form that facilitates
catching those leads.

When I meet people who come through the system I ask the source of their
referral. If I know the referral person well, I will take the project 98% of
the time.

If they say "I found you on the Internet" I probably accept only 25-50% of the
offers, I take extra long to respond to the quote request to test their
patience, and if they even flinch on the topic of money I bail out before we
get a contract started.

------
SuperChihuahua
I have a big list with hunches that might work an I also use my idea generator
at: www.ideaoverload.com to find new ideas to write into that other list

------
mapster
I have two lists: one for new business ideas / MVP, and another for tech skill
development - new skills and challenges.

------
sendos
I keep a list of ideas that occur to me on more than one occasion and I think
could have potential.

